# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Soul sucking nightmare

## Celowmon

Hi, my name is kye im 22, female, location California. I am agnostic, but believe in god. A few weeks ago a lady pulled me to the side in the streets of l.a and told me god wanted me back that i had strayed away. For a while now i have felt as if the devils advocate has been trying to get my soul. A man with no face in a black suit with a brief case.  A man i saw while on drugs, inwide of my mind. Now i havent done drugs in years but yet i fear he has not forgotton. Please help me interpret this dream. I woke in tears and couldnt sleep after in fear of either being possessed or loosing my soul. Ive never felt this before and i may sound crazy, but i must know what it means. I am not a dark person nor violent by no means. My purpose is to help others... so the dream confused me.

 The entire dream felt ominous, dark. I remember being in a room on a couch and a dog trying to bite me. I get up and move in the kitchen a ask another guy in the room to pass me the knife in case he bit me again. The dog lunged i stabbed him violently over and over and over. Not like me. The dog was dead. Blood everywhere. Though the thought to me is unsettling in the dream it didnt seem to bother me. I know a girl and a guy where both at the scence until this happened: I heard my phone ring, these details are a bit foggy, i answered it, but heard someone call my name, i turned, these are vividly remembered, a man or figure in a dark cloak pulled halfway down his face his skin gross almost a yellowish or greenish tint pointed teeth was before me & in with seconds at my face, all i hear is a suctioning sound so loud.* He was taking my soul. I knew he was i coulent hardly wake myself and when i did i screamed and tears wouldnt stop. There was a lasting pressure on my chest i was alost breatgless as if someone had literally been sucking the air from my lungs. It was so weird. I was only asleep for an hour it was the most terrifying dream ive ever encountered. I really hope it wasnt real.

----------


## sloth

It wasn't real. Without knowing more about you it would be a guessing game to come up with specific reasoning behind this dream, but it seems to me to be about a person, situation, or a part of yourself that is trying to drag you down, so to speak. The subject of dreams like this are always things that are already threatening your psyche, so it isn't anything new, it isn't anything that you aren't already facing, and I highly doubt that it is an actual entity, such as a demon. It seems as though it is manifesting as such, so it could be a bit of an inner-demon perhaps. 
If he comes back, just tell him I'll come wring his neck.

----------

